# July - August 2008 Recalls.



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Please post all recalls here. Please include a reputable link.


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

Simplicity close-sleeper bassinets

caused strangulation deaths







:


----------



## maryeliz (Oct 27, 2005)

Goal Recall

* Product Names: MacGregor Folding Soccer Goal; Mitre Folding Soccer Goal
* How many on the market: About 190,000
* The MacGregor's model number, 97236, is printed on the assembly instructions. Its UPC code, 029807972365, is printed on the net's packaging.
* The Mitre soccer goal is model number 89186, printed on the assembly instructions; UPC code number: 029807891864.
* Nets manufactured after April 2007 with 4 inch-by-4 inch square openings are not included in the recall.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...oryId=94641865


----------



## samanthamommaof3 (Sep 9, 2008)

http://cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08401.html


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09093.html


----------

